# Christians and cussing



## canuk (Nov 3, 2005)

I am sure that this topic has been discussed before but I am in a discussion with some christians who think that cussing was scriptural, they that Jesus did (sons of hell and brood of vipers), the prophets did so why shouldn't we?

I have used two verses that admonish not to do certain behaviors:

Eph 5:4 nor filthiness, nor foolish talking, or jesting, which are not befitting: but rather giving of thanks. 

Col 3:8 but now do ye also put them all away: anger, wrath, malice, railing, shameful speaking out of your mouth: 

They come back to say that these verse are subjective and since there isn't any detailed list as to what not to say therefore we can't tell somone not to use dirty words.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 3, 2005)

> Toward An Evangelical Theology Of Cussing
> 
> By: Michael J. Svigel , Th.M.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 3, 2005)

See this thread and this thread.


----------

